# clavier bluetooth novodio



## Patou67 (6 Juin 2012)

pour les utilisateurs d'ipad avec un clavier novodio
comment obtenir la touche dièse ?
utiliser "AltGr" + "Shift" + "@"
il semble (après essais de plusieurs claviers) que l'ordre des frappes soient primordiales
exemple : Shift +AltGR + @ ne fonctionne que de manière aléatoire
j'espère que cela vous évitera quelques heures d'énerve....
merci de m'avoir lu


----------

